

Execution triumphs ideas, but by how much? - vigniro
https://medium.com/@vigniro/execution-triumphs-ideas-but-by-how-much-be279b948577

======
vigniro
While tech leaders like Ben Horowitz, Elon Musk, Peter Thiel, Sam Altman, and
more phrase their general message to founders in their own terms, a lot of it
actually boils down to the same thing; Thinking for yourself.

Are we underestimating the effort behind the creation of great ideas?

Let me know what you think.

